

A Horrifying Day at Court - juanplusjuan
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/supreme_court_dispatches/2015/04/glossip_v_gross_supreme_court_justices_argue_about_lethal_injection_abolition.html

======
DawkinsGawd
Midazolam (100mg) + Fentanyl (100mg) = definitely end of life. A rhino
couldn't survive it. Additionally, there would literally be no discussion
about the effectiveness of it to cause death without pain. It would be nearly
instantaneous and completely painless.

Am I the only person who finds it ironic that there is a humanitarian debate
around the most effective drugs used to kill someone? Following contemporary
humanitarian paradigm, the death by the state should be outlawed anyway.

